# bräuchte Hilfe für IceCast



## dtm (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo
ich soll für einen Kollegen Icecast auf einem Rootserver (Debian) einrichten.
Icecast ist mittlerweile von einem bekannten installiert worden.
nur wie bringe ich das ganze zum laufen?

habe von Linux keinen blassen Schimmer 

Den Stream an Icecast (zumindest auf einen Testserver im Web) senden läuft. Nur wie bringe ich den anderen Server zum laufen?

die XML habe ich erstellt aber trotzdem kommt die Fehlermeldung dass da was mit einem User nicht passt
Ich habe aber keinen anderen User (nur root)
wie mache ich das?
Danke für alle Hilfe


----------



## sight011 (1. März 2009)

Is icecast ein Webradio?


----------



## dtm (2. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Is icecast ein Webradio?



Ja, der Server der dazu benötigt wird.


----------

